#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Trouwjurken te huur voor een mooi prijs ! klik...

## lieve_diamantje

*
Een hele Mooi Trouwjurken voor de Mooiste dag van je leven Insch'Allah.
Ik verhuur ze voor maar 200 euro inclusief bolero, sluier, sieraden, en kroontje

Heb je intressen mail me dan Naar : [email protected]













*

----------


## lieve_diamantje

up......

----------


## lieve_diamantje

up up,,,,

----------


## mechbal_84

ik heb wel interes kan je me je adres doorgeven 
dank je

----------


## lieve_diamantje

> ik heb wel interes kan je me je adres doorgeven 
> dank je




Hoi, 

ik zou het fijn vinden om mij eerst e-mail te sturen of bellen
als je mijn adres wilt of een afspraak wilt maken. :Smilie: 

Groetjesss

----------


## rabeaattahiri11

wowooow prachtie jurken allemaal
als ik niet getrowd was wist ik het wel 

veel succes met het verkopen

----------


## lieve_diamantje

dank je wel

----------


## glitters1

[QUOTE=lieve_diamantje;3540725][B][CENTER][FONT="Arial Narrow"][SIZE="2"]
Een hele Mooi Trouwjurken voor de Mooiste dag van je leven Insch'Allah.
Ik verhuur ze voor maar 200 euro inclusief bolero, sluier, sieraden, en kroontje

Heb je intressen mail me dan Naar : [email protected]
Je kunt mij ook bellen : 0628298331


Hallo, 

Kun je misschien plaatjes doormailen????
Ik draag maat 34.
[email protected]

----------

